# [solved] eth0 is RUNNING at home but not at office

## toralf

Initially I wondered why knemo showed the icon for eth0 only at home but not when I'm in the office. Then I realized that at work (wlan0) eth0 doesn't have the state RUNNING :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ /sbin/ifconfig  | grep -e Link -e UP > home

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat home

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:7e:11:75:c4  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

```

I configures eth0 always to have a static ip 192.168.0.254. At work I use wlan0 to connect to the company intranet, at home I've DSL (ppp0).

What makes the difference that eth0 is not in RUNNING state at work ?Last edited by toralf on Thu Jun 10, 2010 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jimini

I assume that "RUNNING" only indicates, that a cable is plugged into the device. I reproduced your scenario with my notebook and my workstation and this is the only solution I could find.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## toralf

yep - that was it.

----------

